# Wakü für CPU ?



## maxxxeee (24. März 2014)

*Wakü für CPU ?*

Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde 

Folgendes Anliegen: Nachdem mein Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition für meinen i7 ihn doch "nur" auf max. 82° C kühlt, was noch im Bereich des akzeptablen liegt, für mich aber schon arg hoch ist, habe ich mir mal überlegt ob nicht eine Wakü gut wäre, die besser kühlt. Nun wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gibt es Wasserkühl Systeme die z.b. für die CPU einen einzelnen geschlossenen Wasser (oder Kühlmittel) Kreislauf haben, als Komplett sets (Glaub die heißen sogar einfach Wakü oder verwendet man 'Wakü' für alle System die mit Wasser o. ä. gekühlt werden ?)

Nun bis jetzt bin ich aus folgende Gründen immer zurückgeschreckt :  Alleine der Gedanke das während des Betriebs Wasser über meine Komponenten fließt,durch ein Leck, lässts mir Kalt über den Rücken laufen. Inwiefern ist da eine Wakü sicher ? Kann man den PC dann immer noch so Gefahrlos transportieren wie mit einem Lüftkühler (z.B. : zu einer LAN)? Auf was muss man dabei (oder auch generell) aufpassen ?

Ab wann ist eine Wakü sinnvoll ? Ist sie in meinem Fall überhaupt sinnvoll ?

Welche Waküs könnt ihr empfehlen ?

Kühlen Waküs genrell nur besser und sind genauso laut wie Lüftkühler oder sind sie auch noch leiser ?


----------



## Suffi30 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wakü für CPU ?*

Diese von dir angesprochenen fertig Wasserkühler können alle mit einem starken Luftkühler vor allem was die Lautstärke betrifft nicht mithalten. Die haben eigentlich nur Sinn wenn im Gehäuse nicht genug Platz für einen anständigen Luftkühler ist. Wenn deine CPU mit dem Mugen auf einmal heisser wird als vorher würde ich mal die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen


----------



## extrafighter (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wakü für CPU ?*

So genannte All-in-One Wakü's meinst du. Das Problem bei denen ist, dass sie nur wenig stärker sind als starke Luftkühler, und das bei hohen Umdrehungszahlen, ergo hoher Lautstärke.
Vernüftiger, und für deinen Anwendungszweck sicher ausreichend wäre ein Luftkühler, der Klasse K2, o.ä., falls er in dein Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Oozy (24. März 2014)

Eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung kühlt meistens gleich gut wie ein starker Luftkühler. Nachteil einer KoWakü ist, dass du für den engen Lamellenabstand schnell drehende Lüfter brauchst, um die gewünschte Kühlleistung zu erzielen. Zusätzlich hast du das Problem, dass die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt werden kann, was in Lautstärke resultiert.


----------



## Suffi30 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wakü für CPU ?*

Hier noch ein link dazu bezüglich der Leistung und Lautstärke dieser Teile 
Four New Closed-Loop Liquid Coolers Versus Noctua's NH-D14 - Four More Closed-Loop Coolers Take On Big Air


----------



## extrafighter (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wakü für CPU ?*

Das wäre einer aus der Klasse der starken Twin-Tower Luftkühler:
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## maxxxeee (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wakü für CPU ?*

Was für eine 'Klasse' ist den dann der PCGH Mugen 4 ?

Und inwiefern würden denn solche Kaliber wie der Alpenföhn mit Ram kompatibel sein die nicht low-profile sind ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wakü für CPU ?*



maxxxeee schrieb:


> Nun wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gibt es Wasserkühl Systeme die z.b. für die CPU einen einzelnen geschlossenen Wasser (oder Kühlmittel) Kreislauf haben, als Komplett sets (Glaub die heißen sogar einfach Wakü oder verwendet man 'Wakü' für alle System die mit Wasser o. ä. gekühlt werden ?)



Sie werden als "Wasserkühlung" vermarktet, aber um sie von klassischen, modularen (, erweiterbaren, meist größeren, ....) Wasserkühlungen abzugrenzen, spricht man besser von Kompaktwasserkühlungen (KoWaKü - nicht mit KoKü alias Kompressorkühlung verwechseln  ) oder All-in-Ones (AiO. Nicht mit All-in-One PCs ala iMac verwechseln).



> Nun bis jetzt bin ich aus folgende Gründen immer zurückgeschreckt :  Alleine der Gedanke das während des Betriebs Wasser über meine Komponenten fließt,durch ein Leck, lässts mir Kalt über den Rücken laufen. Inwiefern ist da eine Wakü sicher ? Kann man den PC dann immer noch so Gefahrlos transportieren wie mit einem Lüftkühler (z.B. : zu einer LAN)? Auf was muss man dabei (oder auch generell) aufpassen ?



Wenn man beim verbinden der Komponenten sorgfältig arbeitet (und KoWaKüs sind fertig verbunden und vorgefüllt, man muss also nichts machen und kann somit nichts falsch machen), sind Wasserkühlungen sehr sicher. Da hätte ich eher bei manchem Luftkühler bedenken, dass er aufgrund des hohen Gewichts Schaden beim Transport verursacht.



> Ab wann ist eine Wakü sinnvoll ? Ist sie in meinem Fall überhaupt sinnvoll ?



Sinnvoll, sobald man mehr Kühleroberfläche möchte, als direkt am Mainboard platztechnisch möglich ist - und sobald man bereit ist, dafür entsprechend mehr zu zahlen.



> Kühlen Waküs genrell nur besser und sind genauso laut wie Lüftkühler oder sind sie auch noch leiser ?



Bei gleicher Kühlfläche kühlen sie gleich gut und sind, je nach Lüfterdrehzahl und Qualität ggf. sogar lauter, wenn die Pumpe die Lüfter übertönt. (Was bei starken Lüftern oder hochwertigen Pumpen nicht der Fall ist. Letzteres ist bei KoWaKüs ein anhaltendes Problem: Meist sind die Pumpen eher mittelmäßig und bei niedrigen Drehzahlen herauszuholen)
Aber: Wasserkühlungen ermöglichen sehr viel größere Oberflächen und die kann man natürlich in sehr viel langsamere Lüfterdrehzahlen umsetzen. Dann können sie auch (deutlich) leiser sein. Insbesondere bei GPU-Kühlung ist das sogar sehr früh der Fall.




Suffi30 schrieb:


> Diese von dir angesprochenen fertig Wasserkühler können alle mit einem starken Luftkühler vor allem was die Lautstärke betrifft nicht mithalten.


 
Quatsch. Es gibt keinen Luftkühler, der es mit einer 240er oder 280er KoWaKü in Sachen Leistung aufnehmen kann. Und bei der Lautstärke stellt sich halt die Frage, wie laut die Lüfter für die gewünschte Leistung denn ohnehin sein sollen?
Meist ist eine Luftkühler die bessere Wahl, weil man nicht wirklich viel Leistung braucht und wirklich leise mit KoWaKüs oft nicht klappt, aber dass letztere allgemein mit einem starken Luftkühler nicht mithalten können, ist einfach falsch.


----------



## HMangels91 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wakü für CPU ?*

Ich besitze eine kleine H55( vorher Macho HR-02) kann keine lautere Lautstärke bei 50% Drehzahl feststellen, auch die Pumpe nicht ich höre sie zwar ohne Headset wenn ich mich drauf konzentriere aber nicht wirklich laut.
Die Leistung ist gleich . Bei dir Tippe ich auf WLP, nicht richtiger Anpressdruck oder einfach Sensorfehler?


----------

